# slippen an der vechte in holland



## Snoek (12. August 2005)

hallo zusammen,
wollte mal in nl auf der vechte mit dem boot zum fischen fahren.bin letzte woche in ommen gewesen.da war auch eine slippe,nur war da eine schranke vor,die abgeschlossen war. #q es war zwar eine telefonnummer angeschlagen,wir konnten aber niemanden erreichen,bzw.war die nummer nicht mehr aktuell. #c jetzt meine frage,weiß jemand eine möglichkeit oder eine slippanlage damit man ein boot ins wasser lassen kann?es muß doch irgendwie möglich sein ein boot zu wasser zu lassen.bin gespannt auf eure antworten,besten dank im voraus!!
gruß snoek #h


----------



## Tiffy (12. August 2005)

*AW: slippen an der vechte in holland*

Moin Snoek,

ist ja komisch. Mir ist letzte Woche das gleiche passiert 

Aber guck mal was ich gefunden habe:

_Overijsselse Vecht, Dalfsen, passantenhaven bij het Gemeentehuis ten W van de brug.
Overijsselse Vecht, Hardenberg, helling bij de stuw.
Overijsselse Vecht, Ommen, WSV de Vechtstreek (0529)456774 aan de passantenhaven.
Overijsselse Vecht, Zwolle, bij de Vechtbrug aan de noordkant. _ 

gefunden bei

vaartips.nl 

Musst Du mal auf Trailerhellingen klicken #h


----------



## Snoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: slippen an der vechte in holland*

:q moin tiffy,
dann wissen wir ja das nächste mal bescheid  bin erstaunt,wie schnell du informiert bist #6 melde mich noch,
gruß snoek


----------



## Koctja (14. August 2005)

*AW: slippen an der vechte in holland*

Moin jungs ich sehe ihr angelt hier bei Ommen, könnt ihr vielleicht paar stellen sagen wo ich angeln kann. Aber ohne boot.


----------



## Snoek (15. August 2005)

*AW: slippen an der vechte in holland*

hallo koctja,
vom ufer aus sollte es doch kein problem sein an der vechte zu fischen.aber sei vorsichtig,ich glaube in ommen,vom freibad stromaufwärts beginnt ein naturschutzgebiet,da versteht die polizei keinen spass!!!besonders bei uns deutschen nicht.wir haben ja leider nicht mehr den besten ruf,da einige unserer landsleute sich dermaßen daneben benommen haben. #d  #d stromabwärts von ommen sind auch einige schöne stellen zu finden,welche aber teilweise schlecht zu erreichen sind. #c  #c da muss man einfach mal suchen und ausprobieren.wünsche dir viel glück

gruß snoek #h


----------



## Koctja (17. August 2005)

*AW: slippen an der vechte in holland*

Danke für den antwort, aber kannst du mir auch sagen wo vechte fliest, finde keine karte wo Gewässer angezeichnet sind :-(


----------

